# How do you Reinstall Outlook 2003?



## Hawkeye36 (Oct 7, 2006)

If a person is having a problem with Outlook 2003 crashing quite often, is it possible to just reinstall Outlook 2003 without having to reinstall Office? Hmm, I may have answered my own question, but I'd still like to hear from others on this.

Ray


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Ray

There should be an option within Outlook's Help menu for Repair Outlook. Note that you may need the Office CD.

Let me know if that works.


----------

